#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Geophysical and seismic interpretation

## jodreman

Hey.


 Friends I am from Venezuela.
 I am studying a postgraduate degree in geophysics and I need these books I could help.

3-D Seismic Survey Design,   Author(s): Gijs J. O. Vermeer

Introduction to Seismic Inversion Methods   Author(s): Brian H. Russell

The Seismic Velocity Model as an Interpretation Asset  Author(s): Phil Schultz

someone will have any of these 3 booksSee More: Geophysical and seismic interpretation

----------


## 'or''='

The first book is certainly somewhere in this forum.
Help yourself by searching before expecting the help from others.

----------


## SVN

> Hey.
> 
> Introduction to Seismic Inversion Methods   Author(s): Brian H. Russell
> 
> The Seismic Velocity Model as an Interpretation Asset  Author(s): Phil Schultz
> 
> someone will have any of these books



i need to. pls send to svnsvnsvn@mail.ru

----------


## SAGNIK BASU ROY

Seismic Attributes for Prospect Identification and Reservoir Characterization
Author(s): Satinder Chopra, Kurt J. Marfurt
Published: 2007
DOES ANY BODY HAVE THIS BOOK IF SO, PLZ SHARE

----------


## ginozky

hi guys here is the link about the first book 

3-D Seismic Survey Design, Author(s): Gijs J. O. Vermeer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards

----------


## mehdiengineer

Hi, I would appreciate very much if anybody could help me to get the following Geophysical related books:

- 3D seismic imaging Biondi, Biondo  2006
- Seismic reservoir characterization : an earth modelling perspective Doyen, P. M. 2007
- Static corrections for seismic reflection surveys Cox, Mike (Michael J. G.)  1999
- Time Series Analysis and Inverse Theory. David Gubbins. Cambridge University Press, 2004. 
- Applied seismology : a comprehensive guide to seismic theory and application Gadallah, Mamdouh R.  2005
- Seismic data processing : theory and practice Hatton, L.  1986
- Seismic multiple removal techniques : past, present and future Verschuur, D. J.  2006

Thank you very much in advance.

----------


## GEO2000

Hi 
Please if anyone have these books can you share with :
1) Model-Based Depth Imaging Stuart William Fagin
2) Elements of 3D seismology Christopher L. Liner
3) Three dimensional seismic imaging Biondo Biondi
4) Seismic attributes for prospect identification and reservoir characterization Satinder ChopraK. J. Marfurt
5) Vertical seismic profiling and its exploration potential Evseĭ Iosifovich GalʹperinPeter Kennett
6) Multicomponent seismology in petroleum exploration by Robert H. Tatham, Michael David McCormack, E. B. Neitzel

GEO

----------


## mehdiengineer

Hello, 
Can anybody kindly help me have a geophysical data set for educational purpose and practice? It does not matter how old is the data and which part of the world it is belong to. I need:

-  2-3 seismic lines (to create 2D/ 3D model and interpret them)
-  1-2 well data to practice seismic-well tie and,
-  Some basic geological information related to the region that the data are belong to

I really appreciate your help.
Many many thanks in advance

----------


## mehdiengineer

> Seismic Attributes for Prospect Identification and Reservoir Characterization
> Author(s): Satinder Chopra, Kurt J. Marfurt
> Published: 2007
> DOES ANY BODY HAVE THIS BOOK IF SO, PLZ SHARE



here is the book:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

xxxx= 4shared

----------


## GEO2000

Hi dear

Thanks for sharing the book, for your case I suggest that you can download free data from this link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Its for academic purpose and very help full, I hope this help you lit.

GEO

----------


## seismic.world

Hi guys
I am looking for the book:

The Seismic Velocity Model as an Interpretation Asset Author(s): Phil Schultz

Can someone share the book?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## seismic.world

Hi guys
I am looking for the book:

The Seismic Velocity Model as an Interpretation Asset Author(s): Phil Schultz

Can someone share the book?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## doziej84

Hi all, pls i need this book Static corrections for seismic reflection surveys Cox, Mike (Michael J. G.) 1999, pls anyone that has it should pls help. 


I need it to read up & write an M.Sc thesisSee More: Geophysical and seismic interpretation

----------

